# Christmas fun. My VIA Rail Train bringing home the local’s who are now Come from Away's



## Marbleski (Dec 21, 2021)

I looked through the boxes of HO Model Train stuff that belonged to my late father, a long time CNR railroader. I decided on VIA Rail for my first consist and the Imovie app for my foray at video editing.

Are the following car numbers and names based on current or past VIA rolling stock? I put a transition car between the locomotive and Budd cars. VIA website tells me Sibley Park is a real car and it was donated to the Canadian Railway Museum. Is there anything special about the Sibley?

Is the VIA Skyline 8501 an actual numbered car? Are Craig and Blair actual sleeper cars. What is the Pallister? I’m thinking maybe a Dining Car as I cannot see my dad having duplicates of some cars and not have a Dining Car.

Consist
Locomotive 6415
Transition Car
8620 Baggage Car
Pallister
8116
Skyline 8501
Blair Manor
Craig Manor
Craig Manor
Blair Manor
Sibley Park

LINK To Video of Train In Motion. 
VIA Rail HO Scale Consist


----------



## jiml (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm jealous, but do N-scale rather than HO.


----------



## jiml (Dec 21, 2021)

Palliser is indeed a diner BTW and 8116 is an HEP-1 coach. Anything with "Manor" or "Chateau" in the name is a sleeper.


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 21, 2021)

jiml said:


> Palliser is indeed a diner BTW and 8116 is an HEP-1 coach. Anything with "Manor" or "Chateau" in the name is a sleeper.



Thanks. 

I found this page which shows that Craig and Blair Manor are actual rolling stock. 






Sleeping cars - Manor sleeping car


Manor sleeping car - VIA Rail Canada




corpo.viarail.ca


----------



## Seaboard92 (Dec 25, 2021)

Palliser is a dining car. All of the CP dining cars were named after their CP Hotels. The real Pallisier Hotel is in Calgary and it is an amazing property. If you ever go I recommend staying there. I was put up there by Canadian Pacific a few years ago and it was amazing. Great food too.


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 25, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Palliser is a dining car. All of the CP dining cars were named after their CP Hotels. The real Pallisier Hotel is in Calgary and it is an amazing property. If you ever go I recommend staying there. I was put up there by Canadian Pacific a few years ago and it was amazing. Great food too.


Thanks. I try and learn at least one new thing everyday lol. I did not know the dining cars were named after CP hotels. I also never heard of the Palliser Hotel in Calgary either. So I picked up two new tidbits today. 

Have a great Christmas and safe travels.


----------

